# Anyone know what this is?



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We have these growing everywhere and I've never been able to find an ID for them. Anyone know what this very common weed is?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I've got a bunch of those, too. I'll ask my husband when he gets home. He's pretty good at identifying weeds and native grasses.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

They are reminding me of the "wild mustard" plants that grew here all winter long. (The flowers on those in your picture look like the flowers of mine that turned to seed early spring.) If they are a wild mustard, ours are delicious and available all winter long.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

These look like Black Snake root to me . Also known as Maryland Sanicle and Sticktight.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Looked up black snake root and that isn't it. Not wild mustard either. It has yellow blooms.

I can't find this plant in any wildflower identification site online and it grows everywhere here!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The leaves look like chickweed to me.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No, not chickweed. I have plenty of that too!

The stalk divides into two at each double leaf. Pretty cool weed, but I want to know its name!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Does it stick to itself or you? Maybe cleavers?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No, doesn't stick.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Bedstraw.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Might be a type of bedstraw, but from all the photos I looked at online I would say it isn't bedstraw. At each branch there are only two leaves. Bedstraw appears to have multiple leaves where the plant branches.


----------

